# My earliest completed pieces (2 scherzi)



## TalkingPie (May 15, 2020)

(First of all keep in mind that "scherzo" is Italian for "joke"!)

Ok, that was _not_ my first compositional attempt, but it certainly was the first piece I ever _finished_, and the earliest I still keep. This must have been written around 9-10 years ago.

I wrote the first 1/3 of the piece in one day, but I spent months polishing the harmony. Some things (e.g. coda) were added a year later. Also, I admit the chord progression starting at 1:14 was ripped off Chopin.

The piece underwent very minor revisions when I posted it on Youtube in 2015, making it easier to play (as well as other small details). Apart from this, I only significantly modified two measures, which are denoted with the ossia above. I also transposed the trio from D to Bb.

Another piece written a bit later:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I found both very enjoyable, and highly sophisticated! Good job.


----------

